# cosa fare?



## Sibylla (22 Maggio 2007)

Ho 32 anni e sono sposata da 8, tre anni fa ho tradito mio marito per un periodo piuttosto lungo, più di un anno, senza che l'amante conoscesse la mia reale situazione. Erano bugie su bugie, crisi, senso di colpa e di angoscia ma c'erano anche delle emozioni incredibili che ormai pensavo di non poter più nemmeno provare.. Non sapevo come uscire da questa storia perchè non riuscivo proprio a scegliere finchè il destino mi ha aiutata, mio marito ha saputo di questa relazionea grazie ad un suo amico che mi aveva visto con l'altro. Scenate, crisi, urla, ecc. normale credo dopo aver scoperto un tradimento.. la cosa però che ormai mi sta portando a chiedere la separazione è che a distanza di ormai due anni mio marito continua con cadenza settimanale circa a rinfacciarmi quello che ho fatto urlandomi parole irripetibile e minacciandomi.. Io ho veramente cercato di fare il possibile per poter superare questa cosa ma credo che a distanza di così tanto tempo non sia spiegabile un atteggiamento del genere. 
Voi cosa ne pensate? Sbaglio io a dare per scontato che il tempo guarisca tutte le ferite?
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Old mr.perfect (22 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Ho 32 anni e sono sposata da 8, tre anni fa ho tradito mio marito per un periodo piuttosto lungo, più di un anno, senza che l'amante conoscesse la mia reale situazione. Erano bugie su bugie, crisi, senso di colpa e di angoscia ma c'erano anche delle emozioni incredibili che ormai pensavo di non poter più nemmeno provare.. Non sapevo come uscire da questa storia perchè non riuscivo proprio a scegliere finchè il destino mi ha aiutata, mio marito ha saputo di questa relazionea grazie ad un suo amico che mi aveva visto con l'altro. Scenate, crisi, urla, ecc. normale credo dopo aver scoperto un tradimento.. la cosa però che ormai mi sta portando a chiedere la separazione è che a distanza di ormai due anni mio marito continua con cadenza settimanale circa a rinfacciarmi quello che ho fatto urlandomi parole irripetibile e minacciandomi.. Io ho veramente cercato di fare il possibile per poter superare questa cosa ma credo che a distanza di così tanto tempo non sia spiegabile un atteggiamento del genere.
> Voi cosa ne pensate? Sbaglio io a dare per scontato che il tempo guarisca tutte le ferite?
> Grazie a tutti


non c'è tempo stimato
non è semplice dare nuovamente fiducia a chi ce l'ha tradita (la fiducia)
non vantarti per questi due anni da brava donna che hai trascorso dopo aver tradito tuo marito
a volte basta un solo minuto per sconvolgere e capovolgere l'intera vita
nel tuo caso, soffermati sull'intero anno di tradimento, non ai due anni di recupero


----------



## Verena67 (22 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> non c'è tempo stimato
> non è semplice dare nuovamente fiducia a chi ce l'ha tradita (la fiducia)
> non vantarti per questi due anni da brava donna che hai trascorso dopo aver tradito tuo marito
> a volte basta un solo minuto per sconvolgere e capovolgere l'intera vita
> nel tuo caso, soffermati sull'intero anno di tradimento, non ai due anni di recupero


la penso esattamente all'opposto, ma vorrei articolare meglio.

Ti scrivo dopo pranzo, ciao!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (22 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la penso esattamente all'opposto, ma vorrei articolare meglio.
> 
> Ti scrivo dopo pranzo, ciao!


mi è parso di capire che tu sei stata una traditrice
forse anche tradita ma pur sempre traditrice
è normale che un traditore/traditrice non concordi con la mia teoria


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Ho 32 anni e sono sposata da 8, tre anni fa ho tradito mio marito per un periodo piuttosto lungo, più di un anno, senza che l'amante conoscesse la mia reale situazione. Erano bugie su bugie, crisi, senso di colpa e di angoscia ma c'erano anche delle emozioni incredibili che ormai pensavo di non poter più nemmeno provare.. Non sapevo come uscire da questa storia perchè non riuscivo proprio a scegliere finchè il destino mi ha aiutata, mio marito ha saputo di questa relazionea grazie ad un suo amico che mi aveva visto con l'altro. Scenate, crisi, urla, ecc. normale credo dopo aver scoperto un tradimento.. la cosa però che ormai mi sta portando a chiedere la separazione è che a distanza di ormai due anni mio marito continua con cadenza settimanale circa a rinfacciarmi quello che ho fatto urlandomi parole irripetibile e minacciandomi.. Io ho veramente cercato di fare il possibile per poter superare questa cosa ma credo che a distanza di così tanto tempo non sia spiegabile un atteggiamento del genere.
> Voi cosa ne pensate? Sbaglio io a dare per scontato che il tempo guarisca tutte le ferite?
> Grazie a tutti


Il tempo, da solo, è un placebo....da la sensazione di star meglio, ma se la "malattia", per dirla alla air, non viene curata, sotto traccia continua a lavorare e a creare danni.

Ne avete più parlato approfonditamente, insulti e minacce a parte?

Tu hai chiarito con te stessa i perchè? Hai capito perchè non riuscivi a sceglkiere, cioè cosa faceva pendere la bilancia verso tuo marito e cosa verso l'amante? E quest'ultimo che fine ha fatto? Sparito senza lasciar traccia (non tanto di sè, quanto dentro di te)?


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Maggio 2007)

*Il "dottor"...*

...tempo, dipende da cosa deve guarire. Se deve guarire la rassegnazione (di un rapporto terminato, per esempio) è un conto. Ma se deve guarire la sfiducia che una persona ha nei confronti della propria dolce metà che l'ha tradita, è ben altro.
Air


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Il tempo, da solo, è un placebo....da la sensazione di star meglio, ma se la "malattia", per dirla alla air, non viene curata, sotto traccia continua a lavorare e a creare danni.*
> 
> Ne avete più parlato approfonditamente, insulti e minacce a parte?
> 
> Tu hai chiarito con te stessa i perchè? Hai capito perchè non riuscivi a sceglkiere, cioè cosa faceva pendere la bilancia verso tuo marito e cosa verso l'amante? E quest'ultimo che fine ha fatto? Sparito senza lasciar traccia (non tanto di sè, quanto dentro di te)?


è verissimo...spesso il tempo da l'illusione di aver guarito certi malanni, ma è una falsa guarigione.
p.s.: bellissima la tua firma


----------



## Sibylla (22 Maggio 2007)

*..*

Di certo non mi vanto per quello che ho fatto ma credo che a tutto ci sia un limite, anche alla sopportazione. Io cerco in ogni modo di rassicurarlo, di fargli capire che l'altro per me (ora) non conta più niente e che vorrei ricominciare tutto da capo ma lui continua ogni volta a rinfacciarmi quello che ho fatto. E comunque credo che se si arriva al tradimento è anche perchè i rapporti con il proprio partner non sono così idilliaci. Ho sbagliato e sto pagando per quello che ho fatto ma non trovo giusto che ogni volta si debba sputare in faccia all'altro gli errori commessi. Ho sofferto moltissimo quando ho lasciato il mio amante anche perchè lui continuava imperterrito a cercarmi ma l'ho fatto perchè era la cosa giusta ed ora ogni volta che mio marito si scaglia contro di me provo moltissima nostalgia..


----------



## L'aura (22 Maggio 2007)

*traditi e traditori*

Se ti ha perdonata non dovrebbe rinfacciarti sempre quello che hai fatto! Mollalo


----------



## Verena67 (22 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Di certo non mi vanto per quello che ho fatto ma credo che a tutto ci sia un limite, anche alla sopportazione. Io cerco in ogni modo di rassicurarlo, di fargli capire che l'altro per me (ora) non conta più niente e che vorrei ricominciare tutto da capo ma lui continua ogni volta a rinfacciarmi quello che ho fatto. E comunque credo che se si arriva al tradimento è anche perchè i rapporti con il proprio partner non sono così idilliaci. Ho sbagliato e sto pagando per quello che ho fatto ma non trovo giusto che ogni volta si debba sputare in faccia all'altro gli errori commessi. Ho sofferto moltissimo quando ho lasciato il mio amante anche perchè lui continuava imperterrito a cercarmi ma l'ho fatto perchè era la cosa giusta ed ora ogni volta che mio marito si scaglia contro di me provo moltissima nostalgia..


 
Rieccomi, cerco di articolarmi meglio.

Sono sostanzialmente sulla linea di Fedifrago, il vero problema non sta nell'essere traditori o traditrici (per Mr. Perfect: si, io ho tradito, ma non sono stata tradita) ma nella sostanza del rapporto matrimoniale.

L'altro non c'e' piu', è fuori dal tuo cuore, credo la nostalgia che tu provi non sia per lui ma per un rapporto "libero" in cui non ci siano tutti i giorni insulti e minacce.

Quindi l'unico vero rapporto esistente è quello tra te e tuo marito.

Non voglio entrare nel merito del tuo tradimento, è un fatto, che ha portato tuo marito ad accumulare un rancore nei tuoi confronti che trovo francamente sproporzionato, visto che hai poi fatto una scelta netta e sei tornata in famiglia.

Questo rancore è un LUSSO: ha un prezzo spropositato, che sta mandando a fondo il vostro matrimonio.

Dovete entrambi valutare se è un lusso che potete ANCORA permettervi.

Se tu non reggi piu' certi continui rinfacci, hai ogni ragione al mondo, in assenza della buona volontà di tuo marito di cambiare e di mettere da parte certe "ferite", o quantomeno certe manifestazioni offensive nei tuoi confronti, di volerti separare.

Ribadisco, perché portare avanti un rapporto agonizzante? Perché stare in un reciproco inferno?!

Non ha nessun senso, ed è OSSESSIVO!!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## traditore (22 Maggio 2007)

*f*

e basta con questi perdoni. Chi ha le corna se le tenga, vuol dire che se le meritava.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (22 Maggio 2007)

*facile...*

Sybilla per te e' facile parlare...non sei tu quella ad essere stata cornificata...due anni troppi...troppo pochi...Sybilla ma se eri tu al suo posto?Quanto tempo pensi che ci avresti messo per superare DAVVERO la cosa?
Sara' pure sbagliato che lui ti minacci per carita'...(se ti mette le mani addosso sbaglia punto e basta...) ma cosa credevi?Che in un determinato lasso di tempo tutto sarebbe svanito come una bolla di sapone?
Sybilla in questi anni avete ritrovato un po' di intesa?Io credo di no...di sicuro lui da come lo descrivi non dara' un grosso contributo a questa cosa...ma tu?Tu quanto impegno hai messo in questi due anni?O credevi forse che ti sarebbe bastato stare zitta e buona lasciando che il tempo sistemasse tutto?
Tuo marito stara' pure facendo delle difficolta'...ma non si puo' pretendere che un determinato periodo di tempo sistemi un tradimento per giunta cosi lungo...detto questo vi auguro di risolvere o di separarvi al piu' presto


----------



## Verena67 (22 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Sybilla per te e' facile parlare...non sei tu quella ad essere stata cornificata...due anni troppi...troppo pochi...Sybilla ma se eri tu al suo posto?Quanto tempo pensi che ci avresti messo per superare DAVVERO la cosa?


Turn mi atterrisci 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Io mi sarei separata dopo il primo mese di rinfacci....

Ciao!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Maggio 2007)

*dopo*



Sibylla ha detto:


> Ho 32 anni e sono sposata da 8, tre anni fa ho tradito mio marito per un periodo piuttosto lungo, più di un anno, senza che l'amante conoscesse la mia reale situazione. Erano bugie su bugie, crisi, senso di colpa e di angoscia ma c'erano anche delle emozioni incredibili che ormai pensavo di non poter più nemmeno provare.. Non sapevo come uscire da questa storia perchè non riuscivo proprio a scegliere finchè il destino mi ha aiutata, mio marito ha saputo di questa relazionea grazie ad un suo amico che mi aveva visto con l'altro. Scenate, crisi, urla, ecc. normale credo dopo aver scoperto un tradimento.. la cosa però che ormai mi sta portando a chiedere la separazione è che a distanza di ormai due anni mio marito continua con cadenza settimanale circa a rinfacciarmi quello che ho fatto urlandomi parole irripetibile e minacciandomi.. Io ho veramente cercato di fare il possibile per poter superare questa cosa ma credo che a distanza di così tanto tempo non sia spiegabile un atteggiamento del genere.
> Voi cosa ne pensate? Sbaglio io a dare per scontato che il tempo guarisca tutte le ferite?
> Grazie a tutti


Il tradimento è grave, ma se si vuole ricostruire è il dopo che pesa di più. (vedi thread Come prima più di prima http://www.tradimento.net/showthread.php?t=1052
...troverai altri pareri)
Ci sono persone particolarmente orgogliose o rancorose o sensibili che non riescono in nessun caso a superare il fatto. Ma anche chi ama molto e crede nella coppia ha le sue difficoltà.
Credo che ogni tradito si troverà a dover affrontare ostacoli che il traditore neppure immagina.
Mi spiego. Quando si scopre un tradimeno si ripensa al tempo vissuto nell'inganno e fatti, frasi, comportamenti che si erano trovati disturbanti o anomali e che erano stati accettati per amore vengono visti sotto un'altra luce.
Il commento a un fatto di cronaca, che ora si comprende o che risulta ipocrita, una stanchezza accusata, una pizzata inventata, uno straordinario al lavoro o una riunione di comodo....tutte le bugie raccontate per coprirsi la tresca ...sono tutte cose che si possono ripresentare e al sentire di una "riunione" improvvisamente esplode la rabbia per le bugie ingoiate in passato.
Inoltre sono fondamentali le cose che il traditore ha detto per spiegare (o peggio giustificare ) il tradimento.
Se un traditore ha motivato con la mancanza di qualcosa ...ogni volta che si creererà una situazione che ricorda quella "mancanza" riesploderà la rabbia.
Forse i traditori dovrebbero essere più cauti e prestare più attenzione a quel che dicono una volta scoperti piuttosto che a coprire il tradimento.
Il tradimento si può comprendere e perdonare, ma i traditi non possono tollerare di sentirsi loro sul banco degli imputati e di doversi meritare il rientro e non possono accettare di sentire rimpianti per "le belle emozioni".
Dovresti riflettere sullle cose che hai detto e che hanno ferito quanto o più del tradimento!


----------



## Old Angel (22 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Turn mi atterrisci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vere purtroppo forse non comprendi il male del tradito, molte volte si casca in depressione, e ci sono passato pure io ma fortunatamente mi rendevo conto del mio sclero e alla fine ho chiesto aiuto, perchè la voglia di ricominciare c'era, ancora adesso ogni tanto mi viene da rinfacciare, non tanto perchè lo voglio ma per dei discorsi con cui lei se ne esce ma ho imparato a trattenermi ad essere il vero Angel di un tempo...

Forse un pò troppo mangia m...a


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (22 Maggio 2007)

*Verena...*

Verena rinfacciare non e' certo d'aiuto...se leggi bene io ho scritto che lui non aiuta molto la situazione....mi concentro pero' sulla sua frase...che due anni dovrebbero essere un tempo sufficente...Verena tu davvero se tradisci penseresti che c'e' un tempo standard per sistemare le cose?Se vengo tradito non rinfaccio...non e' utile a nessuno...dedico piu 'passione e importanza al rapporto...se davvero ci tengo...ma qui chi non ci teneva per prima era lei!adesso devo uscire...a dopo


----------



## Verena67 (22 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il tradimento si può comprendere e perdonare, ma il tradito non può tollerare di sentirsi lui sul banco degli imputati e di doversi meritare il rienytro e non possono accettare di sentire rimpianti per "le belle emozioni".
> Dovresti riflettere sullle cose che hai detto e che hanno ferito quanto o più del tradimento!


 
Una  inconciliabile differenza di vedute, tra traditori e traditi... a volte l'unica soluzione è insabbiare e far finta non sia mai successo niente...!!! (lo dico provocatoriamente, eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Iris (22 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Ho 32 anni e sono sposata da 8, tre anni fa ho tradito mio marito per un periodo piuttosto lungo, più di un anno, senza che l'amante conoscesse la mia reale situazione. Erano bugie su bugie, crisi, senso di colpa e di angoscia ma c'erano anche delle emozioni incredibili che ormai pensavo di non poter più nemmeno provare.. Non sapevo come uscire da questa storia perchè non riuscivo proprio a scegliere finchè il destino mi ha aiutata, mio marito ha saputo di questa relazionea grazie ad un suo amico che mi aveva visto con l'altro. Scenate, crisi, urla, ecc. normale credo dopo aver scoperto un tradimento.. la cosa però che ormai mi sta portando a chiedere la separazione è che a distanza di ormai due anni mio marito continua con cadenza settimanale circa a rinfacciarmi quello che ho fatto urlandomi parole irripetibile e minacciandomi.. Io ho veramente cercato di fare il possibile per poter superare questa cosa ma credo che a distanza di così tanto tempo non sia spiegabile un atteggiamento del genere.
> Voi cosa ne pensate? Sbaglio io a dare per scontato che il tempo guarisca tutte le ferite?
> Grazie a tutti


Riprendo il tuo post. Tu hai tradito sia l'amante che il marito? Nel senso che l'amante non sapeva di essere tale?
Sei una mente superiore...io non sarei stata capace...mi incarto pure se ne devo dire una di bugia!!!

Moralismi a parte io credo che se tuo marito in tutto questo tempo non è riuscito a perdonare, non credo che lo farà più.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Vere purtroppo forse non comprendi il male del tradito, molte volte si casca in depressione, e ci sono passato pure io ma fortunatamente mi rendevo conto del mio sclero e alla fine ho chiesto aiuto, perchè la voglia di ricominciare c'era, ancora adesso ogni tanto mi viene da rinfacciare, non tanto perchè lo voglio ma per dei discorsi con cui lei se ne esce ma ho imparato a trattenermi ad essere il vero Angel di un tempo...
> 
> Forse un pò troppo mangia m...a


temo in effetti che per quanti sforzi uno faccia puo' comprendere solo le situazioni che vive in prima persona 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Capisco anche le "uscite infelici" di tua moglie...vedila così, ha vissuto un'esperienza che, nel bene e nel male, l'ha segnata e cambiata. Rinnegare quell'esperienza (che è in fondo ciò che vogliono i traditi...ricordi le tue prime reazioni, Persa?) è impossibile: è come rinnegare se stessi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questo è il nucleo di tutto. Quando il traditore dice che è pentito, di solito è vero...ma non per questo rinnega ciò che è avvenuto e i modi in cui lo ha cambiato. Sono quasi certa che la totalità di chi ha tradito non cancellerebbe MAI l'esperienza vissuta.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  O sbaglio?

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Verena rinfacciare non e' certo d'aiuto...se leggi bene io ho scritto che lui non aiuta molto la situazione....mi concentro pero' sulla sua frase...che due anni dovrebbero essere un tempo sufficente...Verena tu davvero se tradisci penseresti che c'e' un tempo standard per sistemare le cose?Se vengo tradito non rinfaccio...non e' utile a nessuno...dedico piu 'passione e importanza al rapporto...se davvero ci tengo...ma qui chi non ci teneva per prima era lei!adesso devo uscire...a dopo


il problema (e mi riallaccio a quel che dice Iris) è che se non perdoni subito o quasi subito, difficilmente perdoni dopo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E' come uno con un infarto nei telefilm del dott. House: o gli fai subito "libera!" o sciopa!

Anzi il rancore si approfondisce e diventa mortale...

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Maggio 2007)

*...*

..anche i terroristi non vogliono rinnegare se stessi e cercano di storicizzare i loro delitti ..ma non spetta loro storicizzare ...
Non è accettabile da parte del tradito la rivendicazione delle ragioni del traditore...
Forse ce ne sarebbero ..ma il traditore non le immagina neppure...
Io so cosa vorrei sentire dire ..lo so bene...


----------



## Old Angel (22 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> temo in effetti che per quanti sforzi uno faccia puo' comprendere solo le situazioni che vive in prima persona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto e sta cosa fa male moooolto male


----------



## Sibylla (22 Maggio 2007)

*traditi*

Si, ho tradito -se vogliamo- sia l'amante che il marito visto che ognuno era all'oscuro dell'esistenza dell'altro.. Sono stata "brava" a reggere questa situazione anche se sapevo che prima o poi, per ovvi motivi, sarebbe finita da una parte o dall'altra.. Non voglio passare per una persona superba, egoista o superficiale ma quando mio marito mi rinfaccia quello che ho fatto mi viene sempre da pensare che dovrebbe essere contento perchè io ho scelto di stare con lui rinunciando a quello che era un amore con la a maiuscola e che mi faceva stare bene.. Probabilmente se si potesse fare uno scambio ed entrare nella testa dell'altra persona molte cose andrebbero diversamente.. E' che purtroppo per quanto mi sforzi di capire la sua situazione trovo alquanto stupido e inutile l'accanimento e il voler tirare in ballo questa storia ogni volta che mi permetto di fargli notare un suo comportamento sbagliato nei miei confronti.. Lui non è un santo poichè ho scoperto che frequenta regolarmente dei night, con questo non voglio dire che mi tradisce e fare la moralista ma trovo ingiusto che si faccia santo quando invece anche lui ha i suoi svaghi.. Insomma, chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra...


----------



## bAstarDaInSiDe (22 Maggio 2007)

*??*

Classico comportamento maschilista. Io in quanto UOMO posso concedermi il lusso di fare quello che mi pare, tu in quando donna stai a casa e stai anche zitta.
Inconcepibile..........................!


----------



## Bruja (22 Maggio 2007)

*Sibylla*

[.. Non voglio passare per una persona superba, egoista o superficiale ma quando mio marito mi rinfaccia quello che ho fatto mi viene sempre da pensare che dovrebbe essere contento perchè io ho scelto di stare con lui rinunciando a quello che era un amore con la a maiuscola e che mi faceva stare bene.. Probabilmente se si potesse fare uno scambio ed entrare nella testa dell'altra persona molte cose andrebbero diversamente.. E' che purtroppo per quanto mi sforzi di capire la sua situazione trovo alquanto stupido e inutile l'accanimento e il voler tirare in ballo questa storia ogni volta che mi permetto di fargli notare un suo comportamento sbagliato nei miei confronti.. Lui non è un santo poichè ho scoperto che frequenta regolarmente dei night, con questo non voglio dire che mi tradisce e fare la moralista ma trovo ingiusto che si faccia santo quando invece anche lui ha i suoi svaghi.. Insomma, chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra...[/quote] 

In questa storia ci entro in punta di piedi perchè mi pare cher ci siano cocci di vetro dovunque!!!
Tu haio tradito per un anno, il tuo amante ti conosceva per un'altra situazione e non per quella reale, e tuo marito forsae non è uno stinco di santo perchpè frequenta il night (ma da prima o dopo il tradimento?).....
Mi sembra una giostra di rivalse e di affrancamento dai doveri di lealtà.
Una domanda, come mai non hai pensato di dire a tuo marito che non eri soddisfatta? Non hai aperto un dialogo ed hai preferito tradirlo per un anno intero?  Dici che eri nei problemi perchè non sapevi più gestire la cosa e lui ti ha scoperto.....forse tu inconsciamente hai trovato il modo che fosse lui, anche se disastrosamente, a risolvere quel problema?!
Quanto ai vostri tentativi, i tempi sono sempre individuali,  se ogni volta che lui, discutendo, tira in ballo l'argomento, e tu ritieni debba essere ormai scontato e appartato, è chiaro che resterete in parallelo senza mai incontrarvi nel dialogo. 
La natura umana ha reazioni inconsulte, specie se nell'intimo non è convinta che una cosa sia stabilizzata; forse è questo che lo porta a reagire così, o forse perfino le sue uscite sono una specie di risarcimento postumo per ciò che ha subito.
Una cosa è chiara, VOI non vi siete chiariti per niente.... non avete affrontato il vostro male oscuro; tu non hai fugato i suoi dubbi e lui non crede al tuo ravvedimento. Non conosco i vostri caratteri quindi non formulo ipoptesi azzardate, ma questo è quello che si evince.
Non hai che una strada, affrontare la faccenda in modo definitivo cercando e pretendendo un piano di elaborazione del vostro rapporto, diversamente, non sono i tempi il vostro problema, ma la volontà.
Tu hai diritto ad avere delle risposte, ma rammenta, puoi fare delle domande ed argomentarle ma non puoi imporre nulla.  Siete entrambi liberi di prenderne atto!
Bruja


----------



## Old Leger (22 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Ho 32 anni e sono sposata da 8, *tre anni fa ho tradito mio marito per un periodo piuttosto lungo, più di un anno,* senza che l'amante conoscesse la mia reale situazione. *Erano bugie su bugie, crisi, senso di colpa e di angoscia ma c'erano anche delle emozioni incredibili che ormai pensavo di non poter più nemmeno provare.. Non sapevo come uscire da questa storia perchè non riuscivo proprio a scegliere finchè il destino mi ha aiutata, mio marito ha saputo di questa relazionea grazie ad un suo amico che mi aveva visto con l'altro. Scenate, crisi, urla, ecc. normale credo dopo aver scoperto un tradimento.. la cosa però che ormai mi sta portando a chiedere la separazione è che a distanza di ormai due anni mio marito continua con cadenza settimanale circa a rinfacciarmi quello che ho fatto urlandomi parole irripetibile* e minacciandomi.. Io ho veramente cercato di fare il possibile per poter superare questa cosa ma credo che a distanza di così tanto tempo non sia spiegabile un atteggiamento del genere.
> Voi cosa ne pensate? Sbaglio io a dare per scontato che il tempo guarisca tutte le ferite?
> Grazie a tutti


Tre anni fa mio marito mi ha tradita per un periodo piottosto lungo, più di un anno. Erano bugie su bugie, crisi, sensi di colpa e di angoscia e sicuramente anche lui come te non sapeva uscire dalla storia perchè provava emozioni incredibili, ma lui si sentiva legato alla famiglia, la quale non aveva nessuna colpa della sbandata che aveva preso, ti giuro in questi tre anni ci ho pensato molto, inizialmente, quando ho scoperto il tradimento, mi accollavo tutte le colpe, ma ora con la lucidità che prima non avevo, sono sicura al 100% che non meritavo affatto tutto quello che ho subito, anzi.....

Nel mio caso, anch'io come tuo marito, con cadenza settimanale circa (prima era giornaliera, poi ogni tre giorni ecc...) gli rinfaccio tutto e gli urlo parole irripetibili, soprattutto quando fa o dice cose che prima tolleravo ed ora non più.
Il motivo, come giustamente dice Bruja, è sicuramente dovuto al fatto che lui con me non è mai stato chiaro, non ha mai parlato apertamente. Poteva dirmi semplicemente "ho sbagliato" ma non l'ha mai fatto e questo ha suscitato in me un grosso dubbio: "e se fosse un traditore nato?"


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Maggio 2007)

Leger ha detto:


> Tre anni fa mio marito mi ha tradita per un periodo piottosto lungo, più di un anno. Erano bugie su bugie, crisi, sensi di colpa e di angoscia e sicuramente anche lui come te non sapeva uscire dalla storia perchè provava emozioni incredibili, ma lui si sentiva legato alla famiglia, la quale non aveva nessuna colpa della sbandata che aveva preso, ti giuro in questi tre anni ci ho pensato molto, inizialmente, quando ho scoperto il tradimento, mi accollavo tutte le colpe, ma ora con la lucidità che prima non avevo, sono sicura al 100% che non meritavo affatto tutto quello che ho subito, anzi.....
> 
> Nel mio caso, anch'io come tuo marito, con cadenza settimanale circa (prima era giornaliera, poi ogni tre giorni ecc...) gli rinfaccio tutto e gli urlo parole irripetibili, soprattutto quando fa o dice cose che prima tolleravo ed ora non più.
> Il motivo, come giustamente dice Bruja, è sicuramente dovuto al fatto che lui con me non è mai stato chiaro, non ha mai parlato apertamente. Poteva dirmi semplicemente "ho sbagliato" ma non l'ha mai fatto e questo ha suscitato in me un grosso dubbio: "e se fosse un traditore nato?"


Leger, credo, ripeto, credo che anche se la propria dolce metà dovesse ammettere lo sbaglio, non si potrà mai categoricamente e matematicamente escludere che non rifarà di nuovo la malsana azione.
Già non si può essere sicuri di persona che non ha mai tradito. Figurati se ha già tradito una volta. In particolar modo se per tanto tempo ed in determinate situazioni, ovvero da sposati..
Airforever


----------



## Old Leger (22 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Leger, credo, ripeto, credo che anche se la propria dolce metà dovesse ammettere lo sbaglio, non si potrà mai categoricamente e matematicamente escludere che non rifarà di nuovo la malsana azione.
> Già non si può essere sicuri di persona che non ha mai tradito. Figurati se ha già tradito una volta. In particolar modo se per tanto tempo ed in determinate situazioni, ovvero da sposati..
> Airforever


Air, hai ragione se lui avesse ammesso lo sbaglio, non è detto che poi io mi sarei fidata di lui ciecamente ...... o almeno come mi fidavo una volta, ma come ha detto Bruja: 

*"Una cosa è chiara, VOI non vi siete chiariti per niente.... non avete affrontato il vostro male oscuro; tu non hai fugato i suoi dubbi e lui non crede al tuo ravvedimento."*

Lui con me non ha mai chiarito, anzi per il semplice fatto che è rimasto a casa con la sua famiglia, è tutto come prima "ma perchè è successo qualcosa?"  
Ed è forse questo il motivo, oltre alla profonda delusione di scoprire che la persona alla quale sei stata fedele per 20 anni (in tutti i sensi) in fondo è una persona diversa e non la conosci per niente.
Come faccio a credere al suo ravvedimento se non ha mai ammesso i suoi errori?


----------



## Verena67 (22 Maggio 2007)

Leger ha detto:


> Come faccio a credere al suo ravvedimento se non ha mai ammesso i suoi errori?


Ravvedimento...errori....

  Immagino il dolore. Immagino lo sdegno.

Ma siete sulla strada sbagliata. Purtroppo ecco perché resta l'incomunicabilità di fondo tra traditi e traditori... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Iris (22 Maggio 2007)

*leger*

Riesco solo ad immaginare il tuo dolore. La rabbia deve essere immensa...ma  mi chiedo a che prezzo vivere in questo modo?
Ammiro chi perdona, ma comprendo chi non ci riesce ( io non l'ho fatto, perchè non è stato necessario: ho perso stima in mio marito e di conseguenza fiducia).

Ma se si vive con tanta rabbia dentro, forse è meglio chiedersi se ne vale veramente la pena....


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Riesco solo ad immaginare il tuo dolore. La rabbia deve essere immensa...ma mi chiedo a che prezzo vivere in questo modo?
> Ammiro chi perdona, ma comprendo chi non ci riesce ( io non l'ho fatto, perchè non è stato necessario: ho perso stima in mio marito e di conseguenza fiducia).
> 
> Ma se si vive con tanta rabbia dentro, forse è meglio chiedersi se ne vale veramente la pena....


Già...proprio questo mi chiedevo: perchè continuare a star lì? Per insultare o aspettare che si svegli un giorno dicendo : Ho sbagliato!??!

Se non l'ha fatto subito... se insieme non siete riusciti ad arrivare a questo...solo un piccolo consiglio: lassa perdere!!


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già...proprio questo mi chiedevo: perchè continuare a star lì? Per insultare o aspettare che si svegli un giorno dicendo : Ho sbagliato!??!
> 
> Se non l'ha fatto subito... se insieme non siete riusciti ad arrivare a questo...solo un piccolo consiglio: lassa perdere!!


 
mi viene in mente l'immagine di un arto in cancrena...


----------



## Sibylla (23 Maggio 2007)

*Ovviamente...*

... tradire è sbagliato, per un milione di motivi. 
Ma io mi chiedo.. 
Come si può essere fedeli per tutta la vita ad una sola persona? 
Invidio con tutta me stessa chi trova la cosidetta "anima gemella" con cui condividere ogni cosa.. Ma sono realista e dubito esista veramente l'amore eterno..
Con il tempo si cambia, la natura dell'essere umano non è monogama, siamo curiosi, abbiamo voglia di scoprire, provare emozioni..
A volte mi chiedo se chi non tradisce lo fa semplicemente per paura di essere scoperto, per mancanza di coraggio, per non cercare altrove e magari trovare qualcosa di meglio che però sicuramente sconvolgerà la sicurezza creata nel rapporto di coppia.
Credo che chiunque, se avesse la certezza matematica di poter tradire senza essere scoperto, lo farebbe.


----------



## Old Angel (23 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> ... tradire è sbagliato, per un milione di motivi.
> Ma io mi chiedo..
> Come si può essere fedeli per tutta la vita ad una sola persona?
> Invidio con tutta me stessa chi trova la cosidetta "anima gemella" con cui condividere ogni cosa.. Ma sono realista e dubito esista veramente l'amore eterno..
> ...


Valori? nada?
I sentimenti di chi ti sta vicino? nada?
Sono in rosso di 400 euro.....sarebbe bello poter rubare na milionata di euro ma...
Sarebbe bello girare con una pistola in macchina per tutti quelli che ti tagliano la strada...

esempi stupidi?  bah forse


----------



## Old Angel (23 Maggio 2007)

Dimenticavo.....sarebbe stato anche bello rompere le gambe all'amante di mia moglie..

Ufff che palle sta morale e sti valori


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> ... tradire è sbagliato, per un milione di motivi.
> Ma io mi chiedo..
> Come si può essere fedeli per tutta la vita ad una sola persona?
> Invidio con tutta me stessa chi trova la cosidetta "anima gemella" con cui condividere ogni cosa.. Ma sono realista e dubito esista veramente l'amore eterno..
> ...


Rispondo per punti: posso darti "ragione" sul fatto che col tempo si cambia, siamo curiosi, abbiamo voglia di scoprire, provare emozioni. Anche se poi la reputazione sarebbe ugualmente pessima, abbiamo la possibilità di cambiare didanzati anche ogni giorno. Vedi, l'importante è non cornificarli. Per il resto, possiamo avere news...quotidianamente.
Non ho mai tradito e t'assicuro che non l'ho mai fatto non per la paura d'esser scoperto o per mancanza di coraggio.
Non ho mai tradito perchè io non m'accontento della prima che mi passa davanti pur d'aver la fidanzata. Io mi metto con una persona se m'innamoro. E quando sono innamorato penso solo ed esclusivamente alla mia lei.
Poi: un conto è essere ingordi di dolci. Ma esserlo di persone....
Air


----------



## bAstarDaInSiDe (23 Maggio 2007)

Ma che c'entrano i valori? Dopo parecchi anni di matrimonio se capita l'occasione di una scappatella nessuno si tira indietro!!
E smettetela di fare i santi


----------



## Sibylla (23 Maggio 2007)

*...*

Io parlavo di una situazione un po' più complessa.
Dopo anni di matrimonio, la routine familiare, il lavoro, il marito che ormai ti da per scontata, i problemi quotidiani... trovare qualcuno che ti gratifica per quello che sei facendoti sentire nuovamente importante riesce a regalare un sorriso e far battere il cuore. E paradossalmente porta una ventata di rinnovata freschezza anche nel matrimonio.
Con questo non voglio giustificare quello che ho fatto, ho sbagliato e sto pagando ma non voglio prendermi tutte le colpe


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Io parlavo di una situazione un po' più complessa.
> Dopo anni di matrimonio, la routine familiare, il lavoro, il marito che ormai ti da per scontata, i problemi quotidiani... trovare qualcuno che ti gratifica per quello che sei facendoti sentire nuovamente importante riesce a regalare un sorriso e far battere il cuore. E paradossalmente porta una ventata di rinnovata freschezza anche nel matrimonio.
> Con questo non voglio giustificare quello che ho fatto, ho sbagliato e sto pagando ma non voglio prendermi tutte le colpe


Sibilla, non cambio parere.
Permettimi di porgerti una domanda anche se, la risposta potrei già conoscerla.
Se il tuo lui, dopo anni di matrimoni smorzasse la monotonia tradendoti, saresti ancora di questo parere?
Air


----------



## Old Angel (23 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Io parlavo di una situazione un po' più complessa.
> Dopo anni di matrimonio, la routine familiare, il lavoro, il marito che ormai ti da per scontata, i problemi quotidiani... trovare qualcuno che ti gratifica per quello che sei facendoti sentire nuovamente importante riesce a regalare un sorriso e far battere il cuore. *E paradossalmente porta una ventata di rinnovata freschezza anche nel matrimonio.*
> Con questo non voglio giustificare quello che ho fatto, ho sbagliato e sto pagando ma non voglio prendermi tutte le colpe


Già e il marito sclerato dove lo metti?
Non mi pare che ora hai tutta sta freschezza nel matrimonio....beh ora sicuramente c'è un pò più di movimento


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Già e il marito sclerato dove lo metti?
> Non mi pare che ora hai tutta sta freschezza nel matrimonio....beh ora sicuramente c'è un pò più di movimento


concordo


----------



## Sibylla (23 Maggio 2007)

*Airforever*

Non ho mai detto che sarei contenta di ricevere quello che io per prima ho fatto, nessuno lo sarebbe. Forse però esistono delle attenuanti.
Io ho sempre cercato di mantenere vivo il rapporto con mio marito, cercavo di farlo sentire importante, organizzavo fine settimana o cenette romantiche a casa cucinando i suoi piatti preferiti. Niente di esagerato ma credevo, nel mio piccolo, di fare del bene a noi. 
Insomma, quello che volevo erano semplici gratificazioni che però puntualmente non arrivavano. 
Magari -anzi, sicuramente- ho sbagliato a non parlare chiaro con lui chiedendogli più attenzioni però credo non sia nemmeno giusto non accorgersi dei segnali che vengono lanciati dalla persona che si ama per egoismo o altro.


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che sarei contenta di ricevere quello che io per prima ho fatto, nessuno lo sarebbe. Forse però esistono delle attenuanti.
> Io ho sempre cercato di mantenere vivo il rapporto con mio marito, cercavo di farlo sentire importante, organizzavo fine settimana o cenette romantiche a casa cucinando i suoi piatti preferiti. Niente di esagerato ma credevo, nel mio piccolo, di fare del bene a noi.
> Insomma, quello che volevo erano semplici gratificazioni che però puntualmente non arrivavano.
> Magari -anzi, sicuramente- ho sbagliato a non parlare chiaro con lui chiedendogli più attenzioni però credo non sia nemmeno giusto non accorgersi dei segnali che vengono lanciati dalla persona che si ama per egoismo o altro.


Ora sei più chiara.
Posso sottolineare un'ultima cosa? Premetto che non è nulla di personale, ci mancherebbe. Ma rispondi con modo talmente educato che è bello con te discuterne.
Ho notato che, tra le virtù dei traditi c'è spesso quella di dire: "Ho sbagliato a non parlar chiaro" ed ho "preferito" tradire.
Senza offese ma sembrate tutti fatti con lo stesso stampino.
Nessuno di voi riflette: prima commettete il danno e poi arriva il grande pentimento, i grandi pretesti, le garndi scusanti.
Vi paragono a certi malviventi: prima rapiscono, ammazzano...poi si pentono (solo per non trascorrere l'intera vita in carcere, s'intende).
Con il massimo rispetto, Air


----------



## Sibylla (23 Maggio 2007)

*Airforever*

Capisco quello che intendi.. 
E' bello dire "ho sbagliato" credendo di cancellare il passato con un colpo di spugna sperando che tutto torni come prima, come se nulla fosse accaduto. 
Non ti nascondo che sarei felicissima in una situazione del genere, peccare senza conseguenze.
Purtroppo, o per fortuna, non è così.. dai nostri errori impariamo tanto, è esperienza, anche se negativa in certe circostanze, ma pur sempre esperienza.
Forse è davvero come dici tu, fondamentalmente i traditori sono persone da un certo punto di vista superficiali e troppo istintive che reagiscono senza riflettere alle conseguenze delle loro azioni e che probabilmente si pentono solo per aver fatto del male ad una persona che amano o a cui comunque vogliono bene e non tanto per il tradimento in se stesso. 
Io parlo per la mia esperienza personale ovviamente, quando ripenso ai momenti felici e spensierati passati con l'altro, non riesco a trattenere un sorriso. Non mi fa onore, probabilmente la maggior parte di chi legge queste mie righe penserà che sono una donna insensibile e volubile, per non dire altro, ma se sono qui a scrivere è per esprimere chiaramente i miei pensieri, non per avere la compiacenza di altri.
Ho, come tutti, i miei pregi e i miei difetti ma non trovo costruttivo rinfacciare ogni giorno gli sbagli dell'altro.

O dovrei forse portare il cilicio per espiare i miei peccati?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*quel che dicevo*



Sibylla ha detto:


> Capisco quello che intendi..
> E' bello dire "ho sbagliato" credendo di cancellare il passato con un colpo di spugna sperando che tutto torni come prima, come se nulla fosse accaduto.
> Non ti nascondo che sarei felicissima in una situazione del genere, peccare senza conseguenze.
> Purtroppo, o per fortuna, non è così.. dai nostri errori impariamo tanto, è esperienza, anche se negativa in certe circostanze, ma pur sempre esperienza.
> ...


Ti spiego il punto di vista ..altro.
Sentire queste cose per un tradito è atroce e sconcerta. Ci si domanda con chi si ha avuto a che fare per tanti anni se ha potuto per un narcisismo infantile (la bimba che vuol sentirsi dire che è graziosa con la vestina rosa ha più ragioni) fare tanto male e ricordare con gioia cose che hanno inflitto tanto dolore.
E' come sentire un rapinatore che ha lasciato morti e feriti in banca dire che "però che momenti emozionanti ..che scarica di adrenalina ...che senso di potere! ..si ci sono stati effetti collaterali indesiderati , mi spiace, ma è stata un'esperienza della mia vita che mi ha formato e non posso rinnegarla" 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma va' va' ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Niente di personale: ti esplicito il pensiero di un tradito.


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Capisco quello che intendi..
> E' bello dire "ho sbagliato" credendo di cancellare il passato con un colpo di spugna sperando che tutto torni come prima, come se nulla fosse accaduto.
> Non ti nascondo che sarei felicissima in una situazione del genere, *peccare senza* *conseguenze*.
> Purtroppo, o per fortuna, non è così.. dai nostri errori impariamo tanto, è esperienza, anche se negativa in certe circostanze, ma pur sempre esperienza.
> ...


Credi davvero che tutti i traditori abbiano delle conseguenze?
Credi davvero che tutti i traditori pagheranno per aver peccato?
Scusa il 3° grado ma, come ti ripeto colgo molto dalle tue risposte.


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti spiego il punto di vista ..altro.
> Sentire queste cose per un tradito è atroce e sconcerta. Ci si domanda con chi si ha avuto a che fare per tanti anni se ha potuto per un narcisismo infantile (la bimba che vuol sentirsi dire che è graziosa con la vestina rosa ha più ragioni) fare tanto male e ricordare con gioia cose che hanno inflitto tanto dolore.
> E' come sentire un rapinatore che ha lasciato morti e feriti in banca dire che "però che momenti emozionanti ..che scarica di adrenalina ...che senso di potere! ..si ci sono stati effetti collaterali indesiderati , mi spiace, ma è stata un'esperienza della mia vita che mi ha formato e non posso rinnegarla"
> 
> ...


P/R, o sei una tradita o sei una veggente.
Azzeccato in pieno il tuo riscontro.
Air


----------



## Old Leger (23 Maggio 2007)

*Scusa se rispondo io*



Airforever ha detto:


> Credi davvero che tutti i traditori abbiano delle conseguenze?
> Credi davvero che tutti i traditori pagheranno per aver peccato?
> Scusa il 3° grado ma, come ti ripeto colgo molto dalle tue risposte.


 
Io non lo credo..........ma lo spero tanto!!!!!!


----------



## Old Leger (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti spiego il punto di vista ..altro.
> Sentire queste cose per un tradito è atroce e sconcerta. Ci si domanda con chi si ha avuto a che fare per tanti anni se ha potuto per un narcisismo infantile (la bimba che vuol sentirsi dire che è graziosa con la vestina rosa ha più ragioni) fare tanto male e ricordare con gioia cose che hanno inflitto tanto dolore.
> E' come sentire un rapinatore che ha lasciato morti e feriti in banca dire che "però che momenti emozionanti ..che scarica di adrenalina ...che senso di potere! ..si ci sono stati effetti collaterali indesiderati , mi spiace, ma è stata un'esperienza della mia vita che mi ha formato e non posso rinnegarla"
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Maggio 2007)

*A parer mio...*

...i traditori (non tutti) ammettono lo sbaglio (se così possiamo definirlo), poi vanno avanti a fre quel che gli pare e piace fino al nuovo errore, poi ammettono di nuovo lo sbaglio e via dicendo. E questo con più persone, con i partner che si susseguono...non solo con la stessa persona.
L'ammissione di colpe, l'ammissione di sbaglio è secondo me un modo per dare ragione a chi non la pensa come loro, ovvero chi è da loro stato tradito.
Ma in fin dei conto vanno avanti a pensare solo a loro stessi.
Spero d'aver detto una fesseria ma...ne sono troppo convinto.


----------



## Old Leger (23 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...i traditori (non tutti) ammettono lo sbaglio (se così possiamo definirlo), poi vanno avanti a fre quel che gli pare e piace fino al nuovo errore, poi ammettono di nuovo lo sbaglio e via dicendo. E questo con più persone, con i partner che si susseguono...non solo con la stessa persona.
> L'ammissione di colpe, l'ammissione di sbaglio è secondo me un modo per dare ragione a chi non la pensa come loro, ovvero chi è da loro stato tradito.
> Ma in fin dei conto vanno avanti a pensare solo a loro stessi.
> Spero d'aver detto una fesseria ma...ne sono troppo convinto.


Secondo me, non hai affatto detto una fesseria, perchè i traditori sono in primis "egoisti",
poi non hanno rispetto degli altri, nè del proprio compagno/a nè della nuova amica/o..... bugie su bugie a tutti....offendendo l'intelligenza altrui.


----------



## Old folletto (23 Maggio 2007)

Ciao Sibylla, intervengo dopo qualche mese in questo forum (che leggo comunque tutti i giorni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) perché sono appena passata nella situazione che tu adesso stai vivendo, sono tua coetanea e le nostra storie sembrano fotocopie..io però sono qualche mese più avanti…e ti racconto come va a finire..
Io ho resistito due mesi dopo il rientro a casa (cacciata, non andata via di mia sponte..) da un marito che diceva di avermi perdonata, ho mollato io l’amante che per me aveva lasciato la famiglia (cosa che non succede tutti i giorni) e ho cercato di rientrare nei ranghi perché avevo capito, che per l’amante c’era solo passione smodata, che la mia scelta di tradire (perché è sempre una scelta per quanto opinabile possa essere!) era dettata da una compensazione in un rapporto che non mi gratificava più nonostante il matrimonio molto giovane, ma che il sentimento vero era lì.
Premetto che non mi sento fatta con lo stesso stampino come dice Air, tante volte ho parlato a mio marito della mia insoddisfazione, c’era molto dialogo fra noi e ci si diceva tutto…si diceva ‘’facciamo qualcosa, andiamo da questo e da quell’altro specialista, facciamoci aiutare da qualcuno’’, ma non ho mai visto da parte sua la piena convinzione in questo..e mi ha fatto molto male, oltre a tutte le altre piccole mancanze che citi tu sul fatto delle carinerie, delle vacanze da organizzare (sempre io) i week end (sempre io), qualsiasi iniziativa partiva da me.. lui ingegnere era impegnato nel lavoro (perché io no?)
Non sono giustificazioni lo so, non ne cerco, ma alla lunga pesano ve lo posso assicurare e anche tu lo sai..non le ho ‘’cercate’’ in un’altra persona, mi sono trovata nella situazione di un altro uomo che ti fa sentire nuovamente amata al 100%, come persona e come donna e sono stata troppo debole per dire no e anche per dire a mio marito ‘’guarda che c’è qualcuno che è in grado di darmi quello che mi manca fai qualcosa ti prego ’’ sono sicura che il suo qualcosa sarebbe stato lasciarmi, ma ho sbagliato comunque.
Dicevo due mesi di stillicidio di un marito che per ogni minima cosa (anche la trama di un semplice film alla televisione che trattava di tradimenti scatenava la furia) ti mette in croce e so benissimo la fatica che si fa, stavo andando in depressione, non sapevo più da che parte attaccarmi, tutti contro, amici, famiglia, marito…sola ad affrontare la montagna che si faceva sempre più alta..ti dico, mio marito per carattere è molto orgoglioso e pieno di sé, fosse stato un po’ più umile magari avrebbe potuto veramente perdonarmi, molto dipende dal carattere..ho sbagliato ma non sono un mostro, mi sono sentita dire anche questo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Insomma dopo due mesi siamo andati dall’avvocato e ci siamo separati, molto civilmente, ma ognuno per la sua strada, non so se augurarti lo stesso, non tutte le situazioni sono uguali, ti dico però che ho fatto di tutto per recuperare con lui e molti qui nel forum ne sono al corrente, come penso starai facendo tu e ti auguro di farcela ma sono sicura che il mio lui non mi ha mai perdonata e quindi ero da sola (come te) a fare tutto..
Adesso la fatica di ricostruire una vita da zero ti assicuro è tantissima, (non potevamo farne altrettanta riprovando a stare insieme? Secondo lui no!)mio marito mi manca molto anche se sono passati 5 mesi e sono un pò più serena, da un po’ sto frequentando un'altra persona con cui mi trovo bene, ma è veramente dura, la cicatrice rimane, ho imparato dal mio errore e non mi sento una traditrice nata, non rifarò lo stesso sbaglio, ma rimango convinta di non aver ‘’ucciso’’ il mio matrimonio come mi sono sentita dire tante volte da mio marito, forse l’avrò ferito gravemente, ma lui gli ha dato sicuramente il colpo di grazia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un’ultima cosa, ho avuto momenti emozionanti con l'amante, scariche di adrenalina, ma non ritornerei indietro rifacendo tutto, anzi se potessi agirei di sicuro in modo diverso..spero di aver messo almeno un dubbio a Air nelle sue convinzioni!
Ti auguro ogni bene!


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2007)

*E' pur vero...*

Chi tradisce è autoreferente quasi in tutto; rende conto solo a sè stesso che in proprio resta il giudice più magnanimo che esista. 
I problemi sorgono quando si è scoperti, allora entrano in ballo i sensi di colpa ed i doverosi pentimenti, ma prima?...... Non illudiamoci, prima tutto proseguiva come l'olio e queste "meravigliose sensazioni ed esperienze tanto osannate" sarebbero rimaste sepolte a vita nel libro segreto della nostra coscienza.
Nel tradimento esistono due reazioni esistenziali parallele che si "percorrono" secondo la convenienza...... l'occultamento ad interim, o la strategia minimalista su ciò che dovrà essere confessato dopo la scoperta del tradimento.  La tattica è cosa individuale ed ognuno applica quella confacente.
Bruja


----------



## Sibylla (23 Maggio 2007)

*...*

Cara folletto, non posso dire che mi ha fatto piacere leggere le tue righe perchè comunque parlano di momenti tristi e situazioni terribili ma trovare qualcuno che ha avuto le mie stesse esperienze è confortante e sono contenta che adesso tu abbia finalmente ritrovato la serenità.
Difficilmente chi è all'esterno potrà comprendere certe situazioni, il veder crollare ogni buon proposito, sentirsi sminuite, sentire la nostra presenza così scontata che è come se fossimo trasparenti agli occhi di chi invece dovrebbe apprezzarci più di ogni altro.
E ovviamente c'è il rovescio della medaglia, bisognerebbe essere dall'altra parte, non nascondo che vorrei fare cambio per un solo giorno, entrare nella testa di mio marito e viceversa per poter conoscere esattamente i suoi sentimenti. A volte credo rimanga insieme a me solo per una sorta di punizione, per vendetta, per farmi insomma pagare tutto quello che io ho fatto.
So che perdonare è difficile, che ci vuole del tempo e che bisogna a fatica ritrovare la fiducia persa ma è necessario lavorare in due, insieme, se davvero si vuole, per ricostruire il rapporto ed io invece vedo che da parte sua c'è solo rancore.
Non sono una bambina felice dei complimenti ricevuti per il nuovo vestitino ma a chi non fa piacere ritrovarsi dopo tanto tempo al centro delle attenzioni, sentirsi nuovamente coccolata, importante, sapere che qualcuno vive pensando a noi? 
Sarò crudele ma io avevo bisogno di senirmi viva e mio marito in quel momento era distratto da altro..
Ti auguro tutta la felicità che ti meriti e ti ringrazio per il tuo intervento


----------



## Sibylla (23 Maggio 2007)

*Airforever*

Credi davvero che tutti i traditori abbiano delle conseguenze?
Credi davvero che tutti i traditori pagheranno per aver peccato?
Scusa il 3° grado ma, come ti ripeto colgo molto dalle tue risposte. 

...

No Air, penso che non tutti i traditori ne paghino le conseguenze.
Ma credo che tutti i traditori -chi più chi meno- se provano un minimo di affetto per il proprio partner, abbiano almeno dei sensi di colpa a prescindere dall'essere scoperti.

O pensi che i traditori siano tutti degli esseri senza sentimenti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*rifletti*



Sibylla ha detto:


> Cara folletto, non posso dire che mi ha fatto piacere leggere le tue righe perchè comunque parlano di momenti tristi e situazioni terribili ma trovare qualcuno che ha avuto le mie stesse esperienze è confortante e sono contenta che adesso tu abbia finalmente ritrovato la serenità.
> Difficilmente chi è all'esterno potrà comprendere certe situazioni, il veder crollare ogni buon proposito, sentirsi sminuite, sentire la nostra presenza così scontata che è come se fossimo trasparenti agli occhi di chi invece dovrebbe apprezzarci più di ogni altro.
> E ovviamente c'è il rovescio della medaglia, bisognerebbe essere dall'altra parte, non nascondo che vorrei fare cambio per un solo giorno, entrare nella testa di mio marito e viceversa per poter conoscere esattamente i suoi sentimenti. A volte credo rimanga insieme a me solo per una sorta di punizione, per vendetta, per farmi insomma pagare tutto quello che io ho fatto.
> So che perdonare è difficile, che ci vuole del tempo e che bisogna a fatica ritrovare la fiducia persa ma è necessario lavorare in due, insieme, se davvero si vuole, per ricostruire il rapporto ed io invece vedo che da parte sua c'è solo rancore.
> ...


Guarda che hai detto proprio quello che hai negato nella frase precedente.
*Non hai detto che hai trovato una persona che ti interessava, ma una persona che si interessava a te...*
*E' questo che fa imbestialire il tradito. Pensa: "...ma la vita che gli/le ho dedicato vale meno di quattro moine?"*

P.S. Spero di aiutarti a capire. Non ho nessuna acrimonia nei tuoi confronti (mica hai tradito me)


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Io parlavo di una situazione un po' più complessa.
> Dopo anni di matrimonio, la routine familiare, il lavoro, il marito che ormai ti da per scontata, i problemi quotidiani... trovare qualcuno che ti gratifica per quello che sei facendoti sentire nuovamente importante riesce a regalare un sorriso e far battere il cuore. E paradossalmente porta una ventata di rinnovata freschezza anche nel matrimonio.
> Con questo non voglio giustificare quello che ho fatto, ho sbagliato e sto pagando ma non voglio prendermi tutte le colpe


si,  ha fatto air fresch alla violetta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





scusa..sai..è che sstasera gira cosi...\


----------



## Sibylla (24 Maggio 2007)

Nessun problema, non me la prendo, ci mancherebbe.. 
Se siamo qui a scrivere è per metterci in discussione e sentire i pareri di altre persone.
Air fresh o no io sto pagando per i miei errori ma per quanto può sembrare assurdo preferisco essere insultata, se questo porta a qualcosa, piuttosto che fare finta che tutto vada bene...


----------



## Iris (24 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> ... tradire è sbagliato, per un milione di motivi.
> Ma io mi chiedo..
> Come si può essere fedeli per tutta la vita ad una sola persona?
> Invidio con tutta me stessa chi trova la cosidetta "anima gemella" con cui condividere ogni cosa.. Ma sono realista e dubito esista veramente l'amore eterno..
> ...


 
Veramente no..tradire mi ripugna, se non amo più chiudo la relazione...
Se uno non si sente portato per la monogamia non si sposa...non è mica obbligatorio!!!
La mancanza di coraggio non è in chi non tradisce, main chi tiene i piedi in due scarpe...e mette in croce consorte e figliolanza...
Si può vivere da single...questo è il vero coraggio.
Non yi giudico, ma se fai passare per coraggioso un comportamento come il tuo che è francamente patetico, allora ti rispondo.
Tradire può essere umano, come è umano sbagliare...ma fatr passare per fessi o poco passionali coloro che non lo fanno dimostra o poca onestà intellettuale o peggio una capacità di discernimento minima (leggasi intelligenza)


----------



## Sibylla (25 Maggio 2007)

Non è questione di non amare più e chiudere la relazione.. Se il rapporto è finito è inutile continuare a stare insieme
Il problema è quando si amano due persone contemporaneamente, magari in modo diverso, ma pur sempre amore è..

E non venitemi a dire che non è possibile...


----------



## Old Angel (25 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Non è questione di non amare più e chiudere la relazione.. Se il rapporto è finito è inutile continuare a stare insieme
> Il problema è quando si amano due persone contemporaneamente, magari in modo diverso, ma pur sempre amore è..
> 
> E non venitemi a dire che non è possibile...


Si è possibile, ma amare non vuol dire far soffrire, egoisticamente guardi solo il tuo amore fregandotene dei sentimenti degli altri.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *E' questo che fa imbestialire il tradito. Pensa: "...ma la vita che gli/le ho dedicato vale meno di quattro moine?"*


Grandissima verità. Da entrambi i lati: al traditore pare piu' grave l'assenza assoluta di "moine" (puoi vivere con qualcuno focalizzato solo sui reciproci doveri familiari?!?!), a chi è stato tradito, il mancato riconoscimento di una vita di sacrifici.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Non è questione di non amare più e chiudere la relazione.. Se il rapporto è finito è inutile continuare a stare insieme
> Il problema è quando si amano due persone contemporaneamente, magari in modo diverso, ma pur sempre amore è..
> 
> E non venitemi a dire che non è possibile...


Io voglio un gran bene a mio marito, ma non è innamoramento.
Cio' malgrado, ho scelto di stare in famiglia per ragioni per me validissime, in primis perché è il padre dei miei figli.
Ma ci credo poco alla cucca che si "amano" due persone contemporaneamente...

Bacio!


----------



## Old Angel (25 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Io voglio un gran bene a mio marito, ma non è innamoramento.*
> Cio' malgrado, ho scelto di stare in famiglia per ragioni per me validissime, in primis perché è il padre dei miei figli.
> Ma ci credo poco alla cucca che si "amano" due persone contemporaneamente...
> 
> Bacio!


Scusa la domanda....ma tu di sta cosa ne sei sicura?
Sono sempre dell'idea che l'amore batticuore o farfalle nello stomaco è solo una fase transitoria per una evoluzione del vero amore.
Sai ho imparato che finchè non si perde una cosa non la si giudica importante forse per abitudine o per il credere che è un tuo diritto averla, ma se domani scoprissi che tuo marito se ne vuole andare con un altra come la prenderesti?.....comunque una domanda difficile perchè bisogna passarci....però


----------



## Verena67 (25 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda....ma tu di sta cosa ne sei sicura?
> Sono sempre dell'idea che l'amore batticuore o farfalle nello stomaco è solo una fase transitoria per una evoluzione del vero amore.
> Sai ho imparato che finchè non si perde una cosa non la si giudica importante forse per abitudine o per il credere che è un tuo diritto averla, ma se domani scoprissi che tuo marito se ne vuole andare con un altra come la prenderesti?.....comunque una domanda difficile perchè bisogna passarci....però


Dopo due anni di tormenti interiori, si, ne sono ragionevolmente certa.
Gli voglio un gran bene e lo rispetto, come persona e come marito, ho con lui un grandissimo legame, emotivo, fisico, familiare.
Ma non avessi i figli me ne andrei, di questo sono convinta. La solitudine non mi fa paura, ma loro (mio marito compreso) non meritano sbalestramenti.
Non vuol dire che spezzerei ogni legame con lui, al contrario, sarei onorata di essergli amica tutta la vita, e saremmo comunque genitori. Forse questo sarà possibile tra tot anni, vedremo come ci arriveremo.
Ma il mio cuore al momento non è piu' occupato da lui, è triste ma è così. Mi arrendo.

Bacio!

P.S. Stiamo insieme da SEDICI ANNI, non due mesi...e le farfalle non ci sono mai state. Ma prima se non altro c'era l'amore quieto, ora resta l'affetto.


----------



## Old Angel (25 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Dopo due anni di tormenti interiori, si, ne sono ragionevolmente certa.
> Gli voglio un gran bene e lo rispetto, come persona e come marito, ho con lui un grandissimo legame, emotivo, fisico, familiare.
> Ma non avessi i figli me ne andrei, di questo sono convinta. La solitudine non mi fa paura, ma loro (mio marito compreso) non meritano sbalestramenti.
> Non vuol dire che spezzerei ogni legame con lui, al contrario, sarei onorata di essergli amica tutta la vita, e saremmo comunque genitori. Forse questo sarà possibile tra tot anni, vedremo come ci arriveremo.
> ...


Scusami, non voglio insistere, e accetto il tuo pensiero, questa è solo una mia opinione personale.......ma sono sempre convinto che un fatto è meditare un altro è perdere....ripeto solo una mia opinione


----------



## Sibylla (25 Maggio 2007)

Mi parli di egoismo Angel?
Io ho tradito dopo aver lanciato molti messaggi a mio marito il quale era talmente preso dai suoi bisogni, dal dover uscire con gli amici, andare a divertirsi e tornare all'alba, non rispondendo nemmeno alle mie telefonate, da non accorgersi proprio di niente..
E non è egoismo anche questo?

Non mi sto giustificando, ho sbagliato a non parlarne CHIARAMENTE con lui ma da un certo punto di vista posso dire che lui se l'è andata a cercare..

E sono d'accordissimo con Verena quando parla di scelte, a volte si rimane in famiglia per svariati motivi, per il bene dei figli, per interesse, per comodità, ecc.
Ma la contraddico per quanto riguarda l'amare più persone, io per prima non avrei creduto a questa cosa finchè non mi è capitata..
Ed è meraviglioso quanto devastante

Sono sempre più dell'idea che gli affetti sono eterni ma l'amore no...


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Dopo due anni di tormenti interiori, si, ne sono ragionevolmente certa.
> Gli voglio un gran bene e lo rispetto, come persona e come marito, ho con lui un grandissimo legame, emotivo, fisico, familiare.
> Ma non avessi i figli me ne andrei, di questo sono convinta. La solitudine non mi fa paura, ma loro (mio marito compreso) non meritano sbalestramenti.
> Non vuol dire che spezzerei ogni legame con lui, al contrario, sarei onorata di essergli amica tutta la vita, e saremmo comunque genitori. Forse questo sarà possibile tra tot anni, vedremo come ci arriveremo.
> ...


Questo mi pare il problema alla base........mai avuto farfalle, un amore quieto che poteva essere "disturbato" con qualunque soffio di vento sentimentale. Erano i presupposti ad essere fragili, e sono le ragioni per cui stai con lui che suonano solo come un dovere affettuoso.  E' chiaro che il vostro è un sodalizio civile tenuto insieme dai figli....... nulla di che, ce ne sono a dozzine.

Per rispondere poi alla faccenda che si amino due persone, ho già detto che è una convinzione spesso comoda.........di una si è presi ed innamorati e per l'altra si ha l'affetto della frequentazione e dell'abitudine, e qualche rara e fortunata volta la conversione della passione in amore vero che supera certe pulsioni che vertono ad una sfera più sensoriale che altro! Il problema è stabilire cosa significhi amare, perchè per la persona che è tradita, questo affetto è condito con l'inganno..... il che significa che non si è abbastanza obiettivi circa la mancanza di rispetto che si riserva a questa persona a cui si dice di voler bene!  Voler bene è soprattutto volere il bene dell'altro................e se questo bene significa tenerlo/a all'oscuro per evitare sofferenze, siamo di fronte ad un rapporto comunque unilaterale; la coppia sarebbe cosa diversa.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (25 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Scusami, non voglio insistere, e accetto il tuo pensiero, questa è solo una mia opinione personale.......ma sono sempre convinto che un fatto è meditare un altro è perdere....ripeto solo una mia opinione


 
Guarda che io mi sto trattenendo dall'andar via...non ho certo paura di "perderlo". Se lui trovasse un vero amore, non sarei certo io a manipolare per trattenerlo! Sarei felice per lui e rispetterei questa sua scelta! Sapendo che uomo è, so che come padre non mancherebbe in nulla anche da lontano!

Non sono tutti superficiali e improvvidi, Angel! So che entrambi sopravviveremo lontani, e ci saremmo anche d'appoggio, perché noi siamo così. Ma entrambi abbiamo scelto di esserci per i figli.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Ma la contraddico per quanto riguarda l'amare più persone, io per prima non avrei creduto a questa cosa finchè non mi è capitata..
> Ed è meraviglioso quanto devastante
> 
> Sono sempre più dell'idea che gli affetti sono eterni ma l'amore no...


Sybilla, personalmente non mi è capitato, io mi sono innamorata di un'altra persona perché...di fondo il mio cuore era libero (pur essendoci altri affetti e doveri).
Pero' il tuo caso mi sembra un po' diverso alla base: tuo marito era assente e da quello che dici anche inaffidabile.

Conferma la mia teoria che si ama di piu' sempre chi ci ama di meno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo mi pare il problema alla base........mai avuto farfalle, un amore quieto che poteva essere "disturbato" con qualunque soffio di vento sentimentale. Erano i presupposti ad essere fragili, e sono le ragioni per cui stai con lui che suonano solo come un dovere affettuoso. E' chiaro che il vostro è un sodalizio civile tenuto insieme dai figli....... nulla di che, ce ne sono a dozzine.
> Bruja


 
non solo ce ne sono, ma fatto "bene", con rispetto e consapevolezza, vale secondo me tantissimo.
Anche perché noi abbiamo ancora una buona vita di coppia.
Non cerco l'amore, è lui a trovarti, perché nel mentre buttare via tutto?

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> non solo ce ne sono, ma fatto "bene", con rispetto e consapevolezza, vale secondo me tantissimo.
> Anche perché noi abbiamo ancora una buona vita di coppia.
> Non cerco l'amore, è lui a trovarti, perché nel mentre buttare via tutto?
> 
> Bacio!


 
E' per questo che ho scritto questa riflessione, come poi si applichi la soluzione che hai scelto è il quid che può fare la differenza.
Tuttavia, e lo dico proprio perchè credo nelle aspirazioni migliorative, è una buona e riuscita soluzione, basta non cercare afflati e sensazioni che non possono "essere inventate".
Resto quindi del parere che se le scelte sono fatte di comune accordo e con reciproca soddisfazione, il resto diventa accademia discorsiva.
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (25 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Mi parli di egoismo Angel?
> Io ho tradito dopo aver lanciato molti messaggi a mio marito il quale era talmente preso dai suoi bisogni, dal dover uscire con gli amici, andare a divertirsi e tornare all'alba, non rispondendo nemmeno alle mie telefonate, da non accorgersi proprio di niente..
> * E non è egoismo anche questo?*
> 
> ...


E si egoismo anche quello ma il tuo gesto allora è stata anche vendetta, dico egoismo perchè cmque tu hai scelto anche per lui....comunque non è un rapporto di coppia sano




Sibylla ha detto:


> E sono d'accordissimo con Verena quando parla di scelte, a volte si rimane in famiglia per svariati motivi, *per il bene dei figli, per interesse, per comodità, ecc.*
> Sono sempre più dell'idea che gli affetti sono eterni ma l'amore no...


Io spero che mia moglie non stia con me per tutto questo....o almeno che non me lo dica che gli tiro un colpo in testa, perchè così fosse lei continuerebbe a decidere per me,.... o almeno come dice Verena vorrei che fosse una decisione comune.


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2007)

*Angel*

Te lo dico con la massima comprensione e neutralità............ in una coppia, per bene che si sia assortiti c'è sempre uno che decide più e per l'altro.  L'jmportante è che la decisione sia condivisa, ma spesso uno la sceglie e l'altro la accetta....... se così non fosse saremmo tutti fratelli cerebro-siamesi.
Quindi non ti stupire su chi sceglie, l'importante è che la scelta stia bene ad entrambi!
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (25 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Te lo dico con la massima comprensione e neutralità............ in una coppia, per bene che si sia assortiti c'è sempre uno che decide più e per l'altro.  *L'jmportante è che la decisione sia condivisa*, ma spesso uno la sceglie e l'altro la accetta....... se così non fosse saremmo tutti fratelli cerebro-siamesi.
> Quindi non ti stupire su chi sceglie, l*'importante è che la scelta stia bene ad entrambi!*
> Bruja



Concordo alla grande


----------



## Sibylla (25 Maggio 2007)

Io mi sono innamorata più volte nella mia vita ma quando ho tradito l'ho fatto perchè in quel momento l'altra persona mi dava realmente quello di cui avevo bisogno, ma non per questo il mio cuore era libero..
Purtroppo è impossibile spiegare questa sensazione a chi non l'ha provata

Mio marito è il classico bambino cresciuto a cui tutto è dovuto e che si sente il diritto di fare sempre ed esclusivamente quello che va bene a lui.
E' sempre stato così ma se a volte questi difetti sono sopportabili perchè a chi vogliamo bene perdoniamo (quasi) tutto, altre diventano un peso. 
Come tutti ho dei momenti di debolezza e fragilità, cercavo un supporto in mio marito, un aiuto morale, anche solo qualche gesto carino per farmi sentire ancora apprezzata. Non l'ho ricevuto, nemmeno quando mi sentiva piangere la notte nel letto.
E, per quanto mi sono pentita di averlo fatto soffrire con il mio tradimento, a volte non riesco a pensare che è anche colpa sua, se soltanto fosse stato un po' più attento alle mie esigenze forse non sarebbe andata così..


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Io mi sono innamorata più volte nella mia vita ma quando ho tradito l'ho fatto perchè in quel momento l'altra persona mi dava realmente quello di cui avevo bisogno, ma non per questo il mio cuore era libero..
> Purtroppo è impossibile spiegare questa sensazione a chi non l'ha provata
> 
> Mio marito è il classico bambino cresciuto a cui tutto è dovuto e che si sente il diritto di fare sempre ed esclusivamente quello che va bene a lui.
> ...


Sibilla, scusa la domanda che mi sorge spontanea: "Ti sei fidanzata "oggi" e sposata il giorno successivo o hai avuto la possibilità di conoscere bene tuo marito prima di sposarlo, tramite giusto lasso di tempo di altrettanto giusto fidanzamento?".
Chiedo questo perchè sembra che tu abbia scoperto i suoi difetti solo dopo il matrimonio...
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Sibilla, scusa la domanda che mi sorge spontanea: "Ti sei fidanzata "oggi" e sposata il giorno successivo o hai avuto la possibilità di conoscere bene tuo marito prima di sposarlo, tramite giusto lasso di tempo di altrettanto giusto fidanzamento?".
Chiedo questo perchè sembra che tu abbia scoperto i suoi difetti solo dopo il matrimonio...
Non so se vi siete sposati con funzione religiosa (Cristiano-Cattolica)...se cos' fosse, mi pare che il sacerdone dica cose *ben precise* prima che gli sposi dicano il "Si, lo voglio"...
Non ricordo testuali parole, ma dice che bisogna tenersi nella buona e nella cattiva sorte...
Air


----------



## Sibylla (25 Maggio 2007)

*Air*

Siamo stati fidanzati per 6 anni, conoscevo i suoi difetti, non lo nego.. ma come dicevo prima (esclusione fatta per i primi periodi, quelli in cui si hanno le fette di salame sugli occhi e ogni cosa risulta piacevole) a volte mi stavano bene, erano sopportabili..  Speravo che certi suoi atteggiamenti si attenuassero, non dico che pensavo di cambiarlo, assolutamente, ma credevo che la vita in due avrebbe attenuato il suo egoismo.. Credevo avrebbe capito che sposarsi o comunque convivere, l'essere una coppia insomma, portava anche a cedere su alcune abitudini precedenti.
Non è andata così.. E la cosa che più mi feriva era che, nonostante lo lasciassi libero perchè non sopporto le costrizioni, lui si approfittasse della situazione per farsi -scusate il termine ma ci vuole- i cazzi suoi senza interessarsi minimamente a me.
E questo credo non faccia piacere a nessuno..


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Siamo stati fidanzati per 6 anni, conoscevo i suoi difetti, non lo nego.. ma come dicevo prima (esclusione fatta per i primi periodi, quelli in cui si hanno le fette di salame sugli occhi e ogni cosa risulta piacevole) a volte mi stavano bene, erano sopportabili.. Speravo che certi suoi atteggiamenti si attenuassero, non dico che pensavo di cambiarlo, assolutamente, ma credevo che la vita in due avrebbe attenuato il suo egoismo.. Credevo avrebbe capito che sposarsi o comunque convivere, l'essere una coppia insomma, portava anche a cedere su alcune abitudini precedenti.
> Non è andata così.. E la cosa che più mi feriva era che, nonostante lo lasciassi libero perchè non sopporto le costrizioni, lui si approfittasse della situazione per farsi -scusate il termine ma ci vuole- i cazzi suoi senza interessarsi minimamente a me.
> E questo credo non faccia piacere a nessuno..


 
...le persone, in particolar modo ad una certa età (e per certa età non vuol mica dire vecchie...anche solo a 20anni) non cambiano.
O se cambiano lo fanno per un lasso di tempo, perchè poi tendono a diventare nuovamente ciò che in realtà sono.
Air


----------



## Old Angel (25 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Siamo stati fidanzati per 6 anni, conoscevo i suoi difetti, non lo nego.. ma come dicevo prima (esclusione fatta per i primi periodi, quelli in cui si hanno le fette di salame sugli occhi e ogni cosa risulta piacevole) a volte mi stavano bene, erano sopportabili..  Speravo che certi suoi atteggiamenti si attenuassero, non dico che pensavo di cambiarlo, assolutamente, ma credevo che la vita in due avrebbe attenuato il suo egoismo.. Credevo avrebbe capito che sposarsi o comunque convivere, l'essere una coppia insomma, portava anche a cedere su alcune abitudini precedenti.
> Non è andata così.. E la cosa che più mi feriva era che, nonostante lo lasciassi libero perchè non sopporto le costrizioni, lui si approfittasse della situazione per farsi -scusate il termine ma ci vuole- i cazzi suoi senza interessarsi minimamente a me.
> E questo credo non faccia piacere a nessuno..


Non giustifico il tradimento, e non mi permetto di giudicarti il mio discorso era comunque in generale.
Mi spiace e ti comprendo benissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , stessa cosa vale per me....solo che poi sono stato tradito io, molte volte avrei potuto cedere al tradimento proprio per il suo egoismo, ma come dire....accettavo certi difetti per amore


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Non giustifico il tradimento, e non mi permetto di giudicarti il mio discorso era comunque in generale.
> Mi spiace e ti comprendo benissimo
> 
> 
> ...


...è così che bisognerebbe comportarsi...ma vallo a far capire a certi individui.
Air


----------



## Sibylla (25 Maggio 2007)

...è così che bisognerebbe comportarsi...ma vallo a far capire a certi individui.
Air

Chi può dire qual'è il modo giusto o quello sbagliato?


----------



## Old Ari (25 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...è così che bisognerebbe comportarsi...ma vallo a far capire a certi individui.
> Air


E invece secondo me è proprio sbagliato.
Se accetti i difetti per amore, non è una buona base di partenza.
Io sono convinta che i difetti li devi amare pur riconoscendoli come difetti, altrimenti, quando l'ammanto dell'innamoramento viene meno, questi saranno insopportabili....
Io amo i difetti delle persone che amo, comunque li riconosco come difetti, ma sono caratteristiche della persona che la rendono quella che è.....
Ho un amico che adoro e che ha dei difetti che non sopporto, perchè non collimano con la mia persona...infatti è solo un amico....
La persona che amo ha altri difetti, e io li adoro, adoro il suo essere così....porbabilmente sono gli stessi miei, per questo mi vanno così bene....
E' sbagliato sopportarli o non vederli per amore....Poi vengono fuori....
E non vorrei darvi ancora la chicca del Dr. House...ma lui dice "I matrimoni finiscono perchè vogliamo cambiare il nostro partner"......Non amare più i suoi difetti vuol dire implicitamente volerlo cambiare...


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> ...è così che bisognerebbe comportarsi...ma vallo a far capire a certi individui.
> Air
> 
> Chi può dire qual'è il modo giusto o quello sbagliato?


Esiste un giusto ed uno sbagliato, come in matematica un 2+2 fa 4 e solo 4.
La differenza è che in matematica siamo obbligati a rispettare le regole.
In amore, vengono spesso create regole a piacimento e convenienti.
Solo i fedeli seguono regole che spesso non sono a loro convenienti. E questa cosa sbalordisce tutti i traditori perchè questi ultimi si domandano come sia possibile...
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> E invece secondo me è proprio sbagliato.
> Se accetti i difetti per amore, non è una buona base di partenza.
> Io sono convinta che i difetti li devi amare pur riconoscendoli come difetti, altrimenti, quando l'ammanto dell'innamoramento viene meno, questi saranno insopportabili....
> Io amo i difetti delle persone che amo, comunque li riconosco come difetti, ma sono caratteristiche della persona che la rendono quella che è.....
> ...


Ari, ma chi non ha difetti, dai....
Tutti li abbiamo e, se ci amiamo davvero ci teniamo per quel che siamo.
Come puoi puntare l'indice di sgradimento su altrui difetto? Come puoi, quando sicuramente tu ne hai più della persona alla quale stai puntanto contro il dito?
Air


----------



## Old Angel (25 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> E invece secondo me è proprio sbagliato.
> Se accetti i difetti per amore, non è una buona base di partenza.
> Io sono convinta che i difetti li devi amare pur riconoscendoli come difetti, altrimenti, quando l'ammanto dell'innamoramento viene meno, questi saranno insopportabili....
> Io amo i difetti delle persone che amo, comunque li riconosco come difetti, ma sono caratteristiche della persona che la rendono quella che è.....
> ...


Certo e io amavo anche i suoi difetti, a differenza dell'amante che non li conosceva


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2007)

*Piccola precisazione....*

Salvo cose inaccettabili, non sempre quelli che per noi sono difetti lo sono anche per gli altri.....
Spesso la tipologia diu un difetto rientra nelle caratteristiche umane magari un po' marcate, ma noi le percepiamo come mancanze o lacune importanti.
Anche questo è un motivo su cui riflettere.
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (25 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Salvo cose inaccettabili, non sempre quelli che per noi sono difetti lo sono anche per gli altri.....
> Spesso la tipologia diu un difetto rientra nelle caratteristiche umane magari un po' marcate, ma noi le percepiamo come mancanze o lacune importanti.
> Anche questo è un motivo su cui riflettere.
> Bruja


No no io parlo di cose [SIZE=-1]opportunatamente[/SIZE] offuscate nascoste mascherate per bene.....inoltre al mattino senza trucco la vedo solo io


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Certo e io amavo anche i suoi difetti, a differenza dell'amante che non li conosceva


Angel, sei la mia "fotocopia". Leggendoti, pare di rivivere il mio passato. O meglio, il passato della mia ex...


----------



## Old Ari (25 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ari, ma chi non ha difetti, dai....
> Tutti li abbiamo e, se ci amiamo davvero ci teniamo per quel che siamo.
> Come puoi puntare l'indice di sgradimento su altrui difetto? Come puoi, quando sicuramente tu ne hai più della persona alla quale stai puntanto contro il dito?
> Air


Air, scusa, rileggi il mio post.
Non ho scritto che non si hanno difetti.
Anzi. ho scritto, forse un pò confusamente quello che più sotto ha sintetizzato Bru.
Ovvero che tutti abbiamo dei difetti, ma ciò che per me è un difetto, per un'altro è una caratteristica che magari manco vede perchè non gli da fastidio.
Nel "mio" uomo amo lui e i suoi difetti perchè per me non sono tali, ma solo dei tratti di personalità che mi vanno bene, mi piacciono e me lo rendono ancora più interessante. Amo il suo essere preciso e pignolo e ci convivevo e mi piaceva da morire. Ad un'altra persona questa cosa poteva essere insopportabile o comunque poco tollerabile e quindi, finito l'innamoramento poteva dare fastidio....
E' questo il punto.


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Air, scusa, rileggi il mio post.
> Non ho scritto che non si hanno difetti.
> Anzi. ho scritto, forse un pò confusamente quello che più sotto ha sintetizzato Bru.
> Ovvero che tutti abbiamo dei difetti, ma ciò che per me è un difetto, per un'altro è una caratteristica che magari manco vede perchè non gli da fastidio.
> ...


Capisco la soggettività delle persone. Sottolineo che tutti abbiamo dei difetti. E tutte le ns. dolci metà hanno anche quelli che ci itrritano.
Ma se vogliamo loro bene, se amiamo loro, non dobbiamo scartarle.
Son ben altre le cose che, subentrando, manderebbero giustamente a "scatafascio" una coppia. Vedi per esempio i tradimenti. Caratteri e difetti sono un "nulla"...
Air


----------



## Old Ari (25 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Capisco la soggettività delle persone. Sottolineo che tutti abbiamo dei difetti. E tutte le ns. dolci metà hanno anche quelli che ci itrritano.
> Ma se vogliamo loro bene, se amiamo loro, non dobbiamo scartarle.
> Son ben altre le cose che, subentrando, manderebbero giustamente a "scatafascio" una coppia. Vedi per esempio i tradimenti. Caratteri e difetti sono un "nulla"...
> Air


Rispetto la tua opinione ma non la condivido.
E soprattutto caratteri e difetti non sono un "nulla", ma sono proprio la base...anche per il tradimento....


----------



## Sibylla (25 Maggio 2007)

Difetti, pregi.. 
modi giusti o sbagliati..

Io ho tradito e sono stata tradita a mia volta. 

Ognuno porta acqua al suo mulino, sarebbe strano il contrario, ma forse per poter veramente capire certi stati d'animo o certe situazioni bisognerebbe averle passate in prima persona.. sia da una parte che dall'altra..


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione ma non la condivido.
> E soprattutto caratteri e difetti non sono un "nulla", ma sono proprio la base...anche per il tradimento....


Sai che anch'io ho massimo rispetto dell'altrui opinione, anche se non la condivido.
A questo punto, devo rassegnarmi: visto che TUTTI abbiamo difetti e, visto che essi sono la base del tradimento...siamo TUTTI cornuti.
Pistola io (per non dir qualcos'altro) che, per amore ho sempre sopportato difetti..anche madornali, per la loro grandezza.
Air


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2007)

*Angel*



Angel ha detto:


> No no io parlo di cose [SIZE=-1]opportunatamente[/SIZE] offuscate nascoste mascherate per bene.....inoltre al mattino senza trucco la vedo solo io


 
Stabiliamo una linea divisoria, i difetti sono spesso involontari, l'inganno e la dissimulazione rientrano nelle libere scelte!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Difetti, pregi..
> modi giusti o sbagliati..
> 
> Io ho tradito e sono stata tradita a mia volta.
> ...


Io sono stato tradito e non ho mai tradito.
Ho 1000 difetti.
Aveva 1000 difetti.
Io non l'ho mai tradita.
Lei lo ha fatto.
Capisco i vari stati d'animo. O meglio, capisco chi veramente ama e chi invece lo dice solo con la parola, ma non col cuore.
Evidentemente lei portava l'acqua al suo mulino ed anch'io portavo l'acqua nel suo di mulino.
Questo è quanto posso trstimoniare.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stabiliamo una linea divisoria, i difetti sono spesso involontari, l'inganno e la dissimulazione rientrano nelle libere scelte!!!
> Bruja


OTTIMO, OTTIMO, OTTIMO.
GIUSTISSIMO Bruja, GIUSTISSIMO.
Air


----------



## Sibylla (25 Maggio 2007)

Credo che Ari intendesse dire che i difetti a volte portano al tradimento e non che ne sono la base..
Semmai, forse, la base per costruire un rapporto.. Consci dei difetti del nostro partner dovremmo accettarli e farceli piacere. 
Magari è anche così.. ma a lungo andare diventano insopportabili, soprattutto quando -da sempre- si chiede al partner di migliorare certi aspetti che magari non ci piacciono.


----------



## Sibylla (25 Maggio 2007)

*Air*

Quindi tu non hai mai tradito in tutta la tua vita?


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Quindi tu non hai mai tradito in tutta la tua vita?


Mi pare d'averlo già detto più volte ma non ho problemi nell'affermarlo ancora: no, non ho mai tradito.
E come ho già sottolineato in precedenza, non faccio manco fatica a non tradire, a dire no a (quasi) quotidiane appetibili opportunità.
Vabbè, ora sono single, perciò la solfa è diversa.
Ma durante i miei fidanzamenti sono sempre stato sincero, onesto e fedele.
Air


----------



## Old Ari (25 Maggio 2007)

Sibylla ha detto:


> Credo che Ari intendesse dire che i difetti a volte portano al tradimento e non che ne sono la base..
> Semmai, forse, la base per costruire un rapporto.. Consci dei difetti del nostro partner dovremmo accettarli e farceli piacere.
> Magari è anche così.. ma a lungo andare diventano insopportabili, soprattutto quando -da sempre- si chiede al partner di migliorare certi aspetti che magari non ci piacciono.


Certo, i difetti possono portare al tradimento...quando non si sopporta più questo o quello del partner...
E i difetti/caratteristiche che amiamo del nostro partner sono la base di un rapporto stabile.
COntinuo ad essere convinta che la persona con cui decidiamo di passare il resto della nostra vita deve avere i difetti che a noi piacciono, non quelli che ci danno fastidio. E non dobbiamo chiedere di migliorarli, perchè lui o lei è così.  In quel caso vuol dir che non li ami i suoi difetti. 
Poi, per carità, non stiamo  parlando di difetti del tipo che metti un bicchiere in un posto piuttosto che in un altro....
Se a lungo andare diventano insopportabili è perchè si è fatto l'erore iniziale di credere di poter sopportare per amore. E non è così.


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Certo, i difetti possono portare al tradimento...quando non si sopporta più questo o quello del partner...
> E i difetti/caratteristiche che amiamo del nostro partner sono la base di un rapporto stabile.
> *COntinuo ad essere convinta che la persona con cui decidiamo di passare il resto della nostra vita deve avere i difetti che a noi piacciono, non quelli che ci danno fastidio.* E non dobbiamo chiedere di migliorarli, perchè lui o lei è così. In quel caso vuol dir che non li ami i suoi difetti.
> Poi, per carità, non stiamo parlando di difetti del tipo che metti un bicchiere in un posto piuttosto che in un altro....
> Se a lungo andare diventano insopportabili è perchè si è fatto l'erore iniziale di credere di poter sopportare per amore. E non è così.


 
Vuoi la vita semplice tu, eh?
E invece ti dico che la vera dimostrazione d'amore è proprio quella di sopportare anche i difetti che ci infastidiscono!
Air


----------



## Verena67 (25 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Se a lungo andare diventano insopportabili è perchè si è fatto l'erore iniziale di credere di poter sopportare per amore. E non è così.


Spesso la fine di un amore o anche solo di un affetto non è dovuto alla presenza di DIFETTI, anzi, sovente ci si disinnamora di persone validissime 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutti abbiamo difetti, se non superano la soglia dell'ABUSO (es. persone rabbiose, rancorose, verbalmente o fisicamente), direi che siamo nel mare magnum della compatibilità tra due persone....


----------



## Verena67 (25 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> E non vorrei darvi ancora la chicca del Dr. House...ma lui dice "I matrimoni finiscono perchè vogliamo cambiare il nostro partner"......Non amare più i suoi difetti vuol dire implicitamente volerlo cambiare...


in verità, secondo gli studi sui processi di separazione, è anche il contrario. Quando cambi una persona è perché non ti sta piu' bene com'è 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ergo, ormai ti sei disamorato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Baci!


----------



## Old Ari (25 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vuoi la vita semplice tu, eh?
> E invece ti dico che la vera dimostrazione d'amore è proprio quella di sopportare anche i difetti che ci infastidiscono!
> Air


Io non voglio la vita semplice. Dal canto mio capisco che è assurdo e mai vincente il voler cambiare una persona.
Ed è assurdo sopportare i difetti che ci infastidiscono come un martire in nome dell'amore....non mi chiamo mica S. Chiara.
Se tu preferisci gestire la tua vita in questo modo, liibero di farlo, e chi dice il contrario?
Io preferisco, ma non è che lo decido, viene da sè, innamorarmi ed amare una persona che mi sta bene in tutto e amare anche i suoi dolcissimi difetti.
Questo per me è amore. Non il sopportarli, quello per me non è amore se devi sopportare.....e a quel punto non mi azzarderei a stupirmi se dopo un pò, mi diventano così fastidiosi negli anni da rendermi isterica....me la sono cercata.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Maggio 2007)

Tempo fa avevo una firma (anzi, come trottolo direi di averla ancora  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) che diceva che amare è accettare i difetti dell'altro.

Questo però non significa che, visto che tu hai il difetto di lasciar in giro calze, mutande e reggiseno o di lasciare carte e cartacce a terra o di non vuotare il posacenere, io debba accettarlo e non chiederti di essere più ordinata! 

Se invece i difetti son quelli di farti i... tuoi, beh la questione cambia non poco!

E non venitemi a dire che farsi l'amante è più grave di tradire altre aspettative come di sapere se devo chiamare tutti gli ospedali per sapere se sei morto vivo ferito o ubriaco sotto un ponte?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La mancanza di rispetto è grave in entrambi i casi.

Che poi per forza di cose le strade si allontanino, è quasi matematico!

Air, essere fidanzati anche 10 anni, ma ognuno a casa sua è cosa ben diversa che condividere la quotidiana, dalla tavoletta del water alzata al russare!!!


----------



## Iris (25 Maggio 2007)

infatti ognuno a casa sua...


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Air, essere fidanzati anche 10 anni, ma ognuno a casa sua è cosa ben diversa che condividere la quotidiana, dalla tavoletta del water alzata al russare!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]

Hai ragione Fedi, che ti devo dire...
E' vero, fino a che ognuno sta a casa propria, va tutto bene. Quando si vive sotto lo stesso tetto, le cose cambiano nettamente.
Ha ragione altro utente che ha pocanzi sottolineato che allora è meglio che uno rimanga a casa propria.
Air


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Maggio 2007)

E' vero, fino a che ognuno sta a casa propria, va tutto bene. Quando si vive sotto lo stesso tetto, le cose cambiano nettamente.
Ha ragione altro utente che ha pocanzi sottolineato che allora è meglio che uno rimanga a casa propria.
Air


Pensa che tu avresti potuto averla in comunione dei beni.......allora si che erano caxxi da caxxre  

	
	
		
		
	


	













quando fate lo stesso turno questo dovresti pensare


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Maggio 2007)

Pensa che tu avresti potuto averla in comunione dei beni.......allora si che erano caxxi da caxxre  

	
	
		
		
	


	













quando fate lo stesso turno questo dovresti pensare  

	
	
		
		
	


	



[/quote]


ho fatto una poesia


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

Pensa che tu avresti potuto averla in comunione dei beni.......allora si che erano caxxi da caxxre  

	
	
		
		
	


	













quando fate lo stesso turno questo dovresti pensare  

	
	
		
		
	


	



[/quote]

Lei era altruista...pensava a tutti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Spero di non esser più prestato e di non far con lei altri servizi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  perchè lei, di servizi ne fa tanti...
Air


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2007)

*sibylla*



Sibylla ha detto:


> Credo che Ari intendesse dire che i difetti a volte portano al tradimento e non che ne sono la base..
> Semmai, forse, la base per costruire un rapporto.. Consci dei difetti del nostro partner dovremmo accettarli e farceli piacere.
> Magari è anche così.. ma a lungo andare diventano insopportabili, soprattutto quando -da sempre- si chiede al partner di migliorare certi aspetti che magari non ci piacciono.


 
Hai centrato gran parte del problema.......... solo un'aggiunta, il tempo spesso fa da lente di ingrandimento ed un difetto che da innamorati era una simpatica o strana caratteristica, con l'abitudine e la routine diventa una insopportabile testardaggine!
La virtù starebbe nel mezzo che quasi mai nessuno osserva. 
Bruja


----------



## Emilia (25 Maggio 2007)

*...hi hi hi....*

a proposito di difetti da amare....
mi viene in mente una scena del film "Genio Ribelle"  in cui Robin Williams, lo psicologo, racconta di sua moglie che nella notte scorreggiava hihihihihi

(tra l'altro penso,anzi sono sicura che è una cosa normalissima che accade ad ognuno di noi )

ma ancora,nonostante siamo nel 21esimo secolo, ancora ci stupiamo e ci imbarazziamo per certe cose naturali  

	
	
		
		
	


	





non vorrei uscire troppo dal discorso ma sicuramente rendere divertenti i difetti,prendersi in giro e prendere la vita di coppia con più serenità sarebbe auspicabile per andare avanti senza troppi problemi...


non penso che "cambiare" le persone e togliere i difetti sia un modo per vivere meglio, anzi ridere sui difetti del partner,renderci partecipi dei difetti del partner, esorcizzarli ecco questo si può forse funzionare


----------



## Old Angel (25 Maggio 2007)

Emilia ha detto:


> a proposito di difetti da amare....
> mi viene in mente una scena del film "Genio Ribelle"  in cui Robin Williams, lo psicologo, racconta di sua moglie che nella notte scorreggiava hihihihihi
> 
> (tra l'altro penso,anzi sono sicura che è una cosa normalissima che accade ad ognuno di noi )
> ...


Certo e deve essere così, il problema è che i difetti diventano insopportabili.....o facili scuse quando salta fuori il 3° incomodo.

Io sono stato tradito causa mio grande difetto di non organizzare uscite al ristorante o in pizzeria


----------



## Old Otella82 (25 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Certo e deve essere così, il problema è che i difetti diventano insopportabili.....o facili scuse quando salta fuori il 3° incomodo.
> 
> *Io sono stato tradito causa mio grande difetto di non organizzare uscite al ristorante o in pizzeria*


 
ehhhhh questo è un difettone! di che ti lamenti povera mogliera?! 

















ridiamoci sopra va..


----------



## Old Angel (25 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ehhhhh questo è un difettone! di che ti lamenti povera mogliera?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beh la parte veramente buffa sai qual'è? e che si è smesso di fare ste uscite per problemi economici e cosa principale perchè bimbi belli ma oltre non dormire la notte uscire 10 min con loro era un odissea e lei era la prima a non voler fare ste cose.

Questo è il vero mistero buffo  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque ci si stà a bruciare il cervello chiedendosi il perchè, secondo me non c'è nessuna motivazione valida, c'è solo la voglia di farlo e basta, e non credo manco che ci sia amore....altra scusa per motivare il tutto.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tempo fa avevo una firma (anzi, come trottolo direi di averla ancora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

NON TE LO DIRO' MAI!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tempo fa avevo una firma (anzi, come trottolo direi di averla ancora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mio malgrado quoto Feddy... che spesso per far durare il rapporto si dovrebbe vivere separati...


----------



## Bruja (26 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A mio malgrado quoto Feddy... che spesso per far durare il rapporto si dovrebbe vivere separati...


Io quoto sempre Feddy mio malgrado..........  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Però guai  se non ci fosse  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io quoto sempre Feddy mio malgrado..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vero... non avrei  nessuno con cui litigare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





No che scherzi... uno degli utenti piu' validi


----------



## MariLea (26 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero... non avrei nessuno con cui litigare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (26 Maggio 2007)

*Ragazze*

Sto valutando quanto ci mette per fare la ruota..........  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Il caro Feddy... la nostra stella polare della virilità!!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Maggio 2007)

*Sbagli...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> NON TE LO DIRO' MAI!


L'hai già detto rispondendo così!!


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Maggio 2007)

*Le tre dell'ave maria!?!?*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sto valutando quanto ci mette per fare la ruota..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... e io come farei senza di voi?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



































SENZA!?!?!?   

	
	
		
		
	


	
































Scherzoooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'hai già detto rispondendo così!!


----------

